# Cleaning bathtub dirt



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought I'd share my experience this weekend trying to clean the dirt in my bathtub (the kinds of stains left by oil and grime from human skin... it cakes on).

To the best of my knowledge it's an acrylic bathtub. Because it's acrylic and scratches easily, you can't use rough surfaces like scouring pads. Only use soft sponges! At first I tried household cleaners like Scrubbing Bubbles, and a Lysol with bleach. They had zero effect on the dirt. (Warning, rinse thoroughly before switching chemicals as they could react together).

I got some good results using a strong dish detergent, the kind of liquid detergent you use to hand-wash dishes. I think that laundry detergent would work similarly well.

The best effect though was using Mr. Clean "Magic Eraser". These are pretty cheap and I think you can get them at dollar stores too. It looks like a soft sponge but has a microscopic rough surface, so beware that it can dull a shiny surface.

I think going forward, I'll use the Magic Eraser for very bad dirt situations in the tub. Otherwise for routine cleaning I would use dish/laundry detergent along with a sponge or rag.

What do you use to clean your bathtub? Also please mention what your tub is made of.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Acrylic tub. For normal cleaning I use a soap-scum spray like Scrubbing Bubbles and a sponge. Baking soda also works well as a mild scrubbing cleanser.

Soap sometimes builds up in the textured non-slip part at the bottom of the tub. For that I second the use of Mr Clean Magic Eraser.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a tiled shower that has only ever seen baking soda. Put it on a damp rag and scub. I use old toothbrushes on the grout and corners.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

james4beach said:


> ... (the kinds of stains left by oil and grime from human skin... it cakes on)...


Umm...clean your bathtub more often.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

hboy54 said:


> I have a tiled shower that has only ever seen baking soda. Put it on a damp rag and scub. I use old toothbrushes on the grout and corners.


Baking soda and some vinegar and water. Works great.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> Umm...clean your bathtub more often.


This and Vim Cream Cleaner.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Instead of bubble bath, try putting a little dish soap in with the bath water. No more scum ring.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Orbital buffer or cordless drill (with a cleaning pad) and some rubbing compound. If it's caked in soap scum you will need a strong compound and / or a more aggressive applicator. Elbow grease takes too long. If you keep up with regular cleaning you won't have to bother with the power tools.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

^ That sounds like it could really scratch up a surface... can an acrylic tub handle anything like that?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

In the landlord business you deal with a lot of filthy bathtubs. I used to fill them with water and pour in a whole package of Vanish or Sani Flush. Remember the toilet bowl cleaner in the cylindrical cardboard can? It was made of sodium bisulfate. It turns into sulfuric acid when you mix it with water. The next day the dirt would wash off easily. 

They don't make that kind anymore. Now I use Zep all purpose bathroom cleaner. I buy it at Home Hardware. It comes in a gallon jug. It is very concentrated so I pour it in a spray bottle and water it down about 4:1 but for real bad jobs you can use it straight.

Wear rubber gloves. Good ones.

PS you can still buy sodium bisulfate crystals at pool stores, it is used for lowering the PH in swimming pools. It is especially good for cutting the scale and scum you get with hard water. I haven't used it in years, not since they disco'd the toilet cleaners.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

The best I've found is Easy-Off Fume Free Oven Cleaner (the blue can). It's kind of pricey and it's not meant for the bathroom, so user beware I guess, but I find it by far the best. Just spray it on. Leave it for a few hours, and wipe off.

I've also found mixing dish soap and baking soda to form a paste and leaving it on the surface to be good. I'll second the magic erasers, those are pretty good.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

james4beach said:


> ^ That sounds like it could really scratch up a surface... can an acrylic tub handle anything like that?


You can get compounds specifically formulated for acrylic. The process can clean and restore the tubs finish - to a certain degree. If the acrylic is in really bad shape there are processes to refinish the tub. 

Whether you're working on a car, boat, etc. if you're not using the proper tools, techniques and compounds you can damage the finish. I'm sure there some good DIY youtube videos out there.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Another landlord here. Home and rentals I use Zep's soap scum remover spray from Canadian Tire or Home Depot. On the shower surround walls (acrylic?), my own shower units, steel tubs, etc. Works great, spray, let sit about 5-10 minutes if REALLY bad, wipe with wet cloth, rinse. Gets rid of what looks like a year of soap scum in one pass usually. (Why do tenants never clean their showers...shudder.)

I just recently bought Norwex's shower mitt, with one fluffy side, one light scrubbing side. I must say I'm quite impressed. You just use it with hot water to wipe down the shower before you get out, and I was shocked at how much soap scum it removes with no cleaner on just the soft side. I thought it worth a try since I've successfully used their other water-only cleaning cloths for about 10 years. They have great cloths for doing windows with water, never a streak. Especially great for avoiding glare when night driving if used on the inside of the windshield.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

RCB said:


> (Why do tenants never clean their showers...shudder.)


Probably because the lazy landlord doesn't bother to tell them what exact chemical/product works well to clean the surface.

Tenants aren't materials experts. *They also didn't buy these materials*. I'm not a chemist or professional cleaner. Personally, I don't know what my shower & tub are made of, and I can't be expected to know what chemical cleans them best. If the landlord spelled it out for me, and told me exactly what cleaner and method to use, I'd do it... but instead they left it as a mystery. I'm still not even sure if my bathtub is acrylic or enamel.

Same thing for my glass top oven. I have no clue how to clean this; I've spent hours researching it on the internet, but it's not obvious what is the best cleaning material for the oven top, which stains and scratches instantly.

I spent two full days trying different cleaners in the bathroom, trial and error. I may have damaged the surfaces in the process. If the landlord didn't want me to damage the surfaces, they could have told me -- on a simple 8.5 x 11 sheet -- exactly what cleaner and method to use.

My tip: if you know exactly what is the best way to clean your units, spell it out and provide the information to your tenants. I know you're really smart and have all the answers, so share the information with the tenants.

In the three different rentals I've had, not once has the landlord provided, with written guidelines, instructions on preferred chemicals and methods to clean. I suppose they prefer to hoard this information for themselves. So I take my best guess at it... with mixed results.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

None of our houses came with cleaning instructions, lol. They have all been spotless. Some people care. Even if we were renting it would be clean whether we had written instructions or not. Depends on your personal standards I guess.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Extreme cleaning methods and heavy duty cleaners are not necessary if cleaning is done regularly. Ordinary grocery store cleaners are fine if you clean your tub and shower weekly, not to mention kitchen counters and appliances.

You bring up a good point. Maybe a lot of tenants just don't know. If the landlord provided complete instructions would the tenants even read them? Maybe some of them would. What the heck, it's just crazy enough to work.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Synergy said:


> You can get compounds specifically formulated for acrylic. The process can clean and restore the tubs finish - to a certain degree. If the acrylic is in really bad shape there are processes to refinish the tub.
> 
> Whether you're working on a car, boat, etc. if you're not using the proper tools, techniques and compounds you can damage the finish. I'm sure there some good DIY youtube videos out there.


 For cars & boats the best product to use is glare








Glare polish turns to glass when comes in contact with clear coat, gel coat forms covalent bond. Heat resistant over 650 degrees wont melt off like wax Corrects paint by filling in scratches no wet sanding, removes oxidation chemically, UV inhibitor pic of car I glare


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Same thing for my glass top oven. I have no clue how to clean this; I've spent hours researching it on the internet, but it's not obvious what is the best cleaning material for the oven top, which stains and scratches instantly.


FYI, this kit works perfectly for that: http://amzn.to/2jfT27G

In the last place we rented the landlord was obsessive about giving us directions on what detergents to use in both the washer and the dishwasher, and we just shook our heads and ignored her.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

When I had my rental house, the property manager sent me a bill for a plumber to unclog the dishwasher. All the manuals for appliances were at the property but the tenant still figured they could use it as a food disposal unit. Lazy attitudes. Same with all the broken pull out drawers etc in the fridge/freezer. I had a few different tenants but none seemed to care. Not for me, landlord/babysitter. Happy that we sold the place.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Spudd said:


> FYI, this kit works perfectly for that: http://amzn.to/2jfT27G
> 
> In the last place we rented the landlord was obsessive about giving us directions on what detergents to use in both the washer and the dishwasher, and we just shook our heads and ignored her.


Thanks Spudd. I have Cerama Bryte and a scraper blade. Do the cleaning pads in that kit work any different than a non-scratch Scotch-Brite type scrubbing pad?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

GreatLaker said:


> Thanks Spudd. I have Cerama Bryte and a scraper blade. Do the cleaning pads in that kit work any different than a non-scratch Scotch-Brite type scrubbing pad?


I would guess probably not, but I always just used the ones in the kit to be on the safe side. You can reuse them over and over, and they sell them separately if you ever need more (I never did, but we only lived in the place with that stove for a year).


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Same thing for my glass top oven. I have no clue how to clean this.


Weimer's glass top cleaner from c-tire works great. Cleans very well. Buff it shiny like your car and it leaves a nice protective finish. Helps prevent scratches.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

lonewolf :) said:


> For cars & boats the best product to use is glare


I'll have to give that a try, looks like a great sealant.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Synergy said:


> Weimer's glass top cleaner from c-tire works great. Cleans very well. Buff it shiny like your car and it leaves a nice protective finish. Helps prevent scratches.


I bought that, but it doesn't get out some of the stains. I've heard that you need to use a razor blade to get rid of those.

What a ridiculous appliance... glass-top oven. It looks like it should be easy to clean, but it definitely isn't.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I bought that, but it doesn't get out some of the stains. I've heard that you need to use a razor blade to get rid of those.
> 
> What a ridiculous appliance... glass-top oven. It looks like it should be easy to clean, but it definitely isn't.


I've never had a problem myself but I'm a bit of a clean freak and apply a protective coat after each use. Crud doesn't get much of a chance to bake in. I 'd try a plastic scraper before using a rasor blade. There are non scratch tools made for this purpose. Uneven pressure with a razor blade could leave scratches. Done this by accident removing vinyl decals from a glass window.

It's like washing a car that has a good sealant or wax, the dirt just flies off with little effort.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I bought that, but it doesn't get out some of the stains. I've heard that you need to use a razor blade to get rid of those.
> What a ridiculous appliance... glass-top oven. It looks like it should be easy to clean, but it definitely isn't.


You just have to learn not to let the pot boil over  
We like ours. Much easier to keep clean than the old 4 burner. Yes, a razor blade (you can buy them with a non-sharp metal spine on one edge in HW store). Scrape the spill when cool once you're done cooking, don't leave it on to 'cook on' multiple times before trying to clean. And use Weimer's.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Do you have any links to videos for methods to clean the glass top ovens? I have tried the instructions on the Weimar cleaner, and my glass top is still stained.

P.S. I would never buy a glass top oven for myself.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

james4beach, really? Lazy landlord? Try the appropriate cleaning products were left as a move-in gift. I guess they were waiting for the cleaning fairy to arrive and use them. Why clean if you will eventually move out, right?

Very few tenants want to have their landlord "dictate" which cleaning products, if any, they use. If you do tell them in the beginning you are overbearing. If you don't you're lazy.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I provide all cleaning materials, and chemicals for my Tennants. Up to and including dry vacuum, wet vacuum, dish soap, garbage bags, even hand soaps....You name it. In hopes that they don't believe in the cleaning fairy and take some responsibility for their own actions. I'm not your mother, I shouldn't have to clean up after you.

I have an owner occupied rental. Do you think they lift a finger, let alone use the products? That's a strong no -- gotta love the mentality of a typical renter. There is no pride in ownership, so apparently all pride goes out the window (read dirty window). I clean up after every renter thus far. I guess I should tack on a maid service fee.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Do you have any links to videos for methods to clean the glass top ovens? I have tried the instructions on the Weimar cleaner, and my glass top is still stained.
> 
> P.S. I would never buy a glass top oven for myself.


In the Cerama Bryte kit that I mentioned they have clear instructions and they work like a charm. https://www.ceramabryte.com/shared/pdf/GEuse_care02.pdf


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Mechanic said:


> When I had my rental house, the property manager sent me a bill for a plumber to unclog the dishwasher.


I got a bill for an appliance repair call-out to clean out the lint trap on the dryer.

The tenants are not spending their own money or caring for their own property. Why should they care?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

james4beach said:


> ... methods to clean the glass top ovens?
> P.S. I would never buy a glass top oven for myself.


When we had one, I generally used a razor blade + CeramaBrite. When the bottle of CeramaBrite that came with the stove ran out, I switched to Colgate toothpaste -- it seemed to work just as well.
I really miss having the glass top. Our current home has a 1963 vintage cooktop with the old-school coil burners, and stuff is always getting down under the burners and smoking up the kitchen.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gardner said:


> When we had one, I generally used a razor blade + CeramaBrite. \


Yeah, it's quite easy to take care of a glass top stove. The gritty non-scratchy cleaners do a perfect job of cleaning the top after you've removed anything burnt on with a razor blade. No big deal.

I love my glass top stove. No more bits getting down in the old bowls were it would smoke like crazy and set off my alarm.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It would be great if of you glass top experts can walk me through the steps.

First I've wiped off, with a damp paper towel, the obvious big crud but that barely starts the real tough cleaning.

I have Weiman Glass Cook Top Heavy Duty cleaner & polish. Should I now use this? With what kind of cloth or pad? How do I choose an appropriate pad that's strong enough to wipe the crud, but that won't scratch the surface?

What is the proper way to use the razor blades? Instructions I read say to be careful to not scratch the surface. So this isn't exactly obvious. I'm afraid that if I grab a razor blade or metal scraper, that it will start scratching it up.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

It sounds like maybe years of repeatedly cooked on spills. So it may be that you will never get all of the surface sparkling clean. 

Not a proven method but here's what I'd do: pre-soak the glass for 30min or longer with soapy water, then scrape with the blade at a low angle and wipe it clean frequently. Try a small area first to convince yourself it is working and not causing any damage (we've never seen any). Followup by spreading cermabrite or weimers and letting it soak 15min and then scrape again. Don't use abrasive green scrub pads or oven cleaner.

View attachment 13738


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

There must be 200 videos on cleaning a glass stovetop with a razor blade and ceramabrite. Here's one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wHQIfTASDM


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Purchase hard plastic double edged razor blades if your concerned.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for feedback. The bathtub and shower was easily solved (again what worked for me was just detergent and cloth, plus Magic Eraser)

The links for the glass stove top were helpful too, thanks. My stove top is not too dirty at all, and a bit of baking soda and detergent cleaned it up quickly. The part that was bothering me was one patch.

Previously I thought the patch was dirty. Now I think it is in fact scratched/scuffed by the past tenant, maybe by scratching a pot surface against it. If I ran my hand over the entire stove surface, it's black and slightly sticky as glass usually is against the finger. Except on this patch: it's still smooth and flush, with no raised crud, but the consistency changes. Instead of feeling slightly sticky and glass-like, my finger slips across that patch. And it's slightly white.

My theory is that it's scuffed and scratched up there. There's nothing to scrape with a razor blade (since it *is flat*), and it didn't go away using the glass top cleaners & polishers. Thoughts?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> .......
> My theory is that it's scuffed and scratched up there. There's nothing to scrape with a razor blade (since it *is flat*), and it didn't go away using the glass top cleaners & polishers. Thoughts?


Scratches and roughed areas are usually a result of pots and pans being dragged on the glass surface. When people switch from a regular stove to a glass top, the bottoms of their pots and pans (especially the aluminum type bottoms) are all rough and scratchy from the old stoves metal elements.

When you switch to a glass top it's a good idea to use fine sandpaper and rubbing compound to make the bottoms of those pots and pans smooth again. Use progressive grades of sandpaper down to at least 400 and then use rubbing compound to buff to a silky smooth surface. It doesn't take much effort and it's worth it so that you don't have to be careful all the time when you move a pot on the glass top.

Rough patches and scratches can be removed.  Here's a youtube video of someone getting rid of a scratched area.

ltr


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

james4beach said:


> My theory is that it's scuffed and scratched up there. [...] Thoughts?


The glass the top is made from is very hard and can't be readily polished with normal household stuff. Scratches can be polished out with very fine diamond abrasives -- diamond lapping film or lapping compound.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=68943&cat=1,43072

Something like cerium oxide lapping compound would work too.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

My solution: have a gas stove.


----------

